# toyosha head gasket



## HELPLESS (Apr 10, 2012)

hi i have a allis chalmers 5015 that has a toyosha cs100 engine from what i have found out about it is toyosha was bought out by hinomoto doe's anyone know where i can get a head gasket for this thing . the tractor is good except head gasket. please help if you can


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## john walsh (Sep 25, 2010)

I also have a 5015 and was able to get parts for it (including head gasket) from an outfit that I cant now remember the name of, except that it was in the South and the parts that I could get were REALLY expensive. I would google Allis Chalmers 5015 and try various local Allis dealers. I think if I ever have to get drivetrain parts I may have to get someone in Japan to help. Great little tractor, but parts are real hard to find.


----------

